# Just cause 2 problems on windows 7



## Adam Lasania (Jun 2, 2010)

Hi,
After installing the game, i run it as administrator.....but when it opens its says "just cause 2 has stopped working" and then looks for solutions then closes.... It dose this all the time. What do i have to do to fix this problem? plz reply Asap Tnx


----------



## wmorri (May 29, 2008)

Hi,

Welcome to TSF!!

Sorry someone hasn't gotten to you yet. I believe the first thing that they will want to know if what the specs of your computer are. Please have a look at the Posting Dxdiag Reports thread. This will get us started.

Cheers!


----------



## RockmasteR (Aug 10, 2007)

Hello
I suggest that you follow the suggestions above
Just Cause 2 is a demanding game that needs a powerful PC to be able to run at decent Frames.
Also make sure that you have the latest drivers for you video card and the latest Directx 9.0C (you also need it in Windows Vista/7)


----------



## Adam Lasania (Jun 2, 2010)

ok heres the specs:
Processor	Pentium(R) Dual-Core CPU T4200 @ 2.00GHz, 2000 Mhz, 2 Core(s), 2 Logical Processor(s)
System Model	HP Pavilion dv6 Notebook PC
Installed Physical Memory (RAM)	3.00 GB
hardrive 300 GB


----------



## wmorri (May 29, 2008)

Hi,

Can you follow the link from above. The specs you gave us are good but Dxdiag gives us a much more broad look at your specs. We can tell things like DirectX what driver you have, so if you need to update we can tell you, etc. It also helps us troubleshoot if you find that you can't run the game for some reason.

Cheers!


----------

